# 13th Anniversary Logo Contest - FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Nov 6, 2016)

Here we go with the *FINAL ROUND* of voting for the 13th Anniversary logo!

VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE!

A. 
 B.  C. 

Previously, we did a semi-final vote and these are the top 3 from that round.

Many thanks to all who entered the logo contest!

Voting ends 7 days after this post is made:


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 6, 2016)

Voted. All three are great. Really tough to decide. Tried to envision how they'd look on a mug. Great Job by the three finalist.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2016)

IF "B" wins, the XII(12), should be changed to XIII (13)


----------



## tbroye (Nov 6, 2016)

All three are great.  Used the same method to vote for Logo as for my Ballot for  upcoming election.  Threw a dart now I have a broken iMac. All 3 were great, the mug will look good in my display case with the others. To bad we couldn't use all 3, one on the mug one on the hat, one on the shirt or other cup, or glass, just thinking.  Not to fire up the old Dell desktop and fight with Win10 or what ever on it.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 6, 2016)

Voted


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2016)

As we identified in the preliminary round, logo B has an error, "VII" instead of the correct "VIII". The entrant is aware of this and will fix the error if that logo wins.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2016)

jeff said:


> As we identified in the preliminary round, logo B has an error, "VII" instead of the correct "VIII". The entrant is aware of this and will fix the error if that logo wins.



Sorry, I was the second voter in that thread and never opened it again.  Should have realized someone would have seen this.
Ed


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > As we identified in the preliminary round, logo B has an error, "VII" instead of the correct "VIII". The entrant is aware of this and will fix the error if that logo wins.
> ...



Happy to have your observation! I missed it myself a few days in the first round.


----------



## TimS124 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tough to pick one from that set of 3 but I squinted, twitched my nose, made up reasons to rule one out, then another...and stopped quickly before I ruled them all out...or in...either way, congrats to the winner and the runners up!


----------



## Kragax (Nov 7, 2016)

Voted.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 7, 2016)

this was hard but I cast my vote.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 7, 2016)

... speaking of mugs... any of the old ones left?
my "5th" is lonely


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Please check the "B" entry. Wrong Roman Numeral at the top.


----------



## vcostolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Voted!


----------



## jeff (Nov 8, 2016)

jimm1 said:


> Please check the "B" entry. Wrong Roman Numeral at the top.



We identified that several days ago. See post #6 above.


----------



## jeff (Nov 8, 2016)

MDWine said:


> ... speaking of mugs... any of the old ones left?
> my "5th" is lonely



I usually check the mug shelf prior to the Bash and offer up any extras. Last year we sold out completely. There might be a desk cup or two left.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 8, 2016)

Voted ... twice!!  Once for the logo and once for the least objectionable candidates :wink::wink:


----------



## Marmotjr (Nov 9, 2016)

At least this ballot had choices worth voting for.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 10, 2016)

Are we going to be able to get T shirts again?


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> Are we going to be able to get T shirts again?



Yes


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2016)

250 voters so far. Thanks for the great participation!

One day left. Click your choice in if you have not already.


----------



## kronewi (Nov 12, 2016)

Done.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 13, 2016)

*I voted!*

It was between two of the three logos but one of them has a typo and I couldn't see voting for it due to the mistake   

Good luck to the three finalists!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2016)

Job well done by all. I do like the final choice because it brings in a little different shape and overall look. Should look good on our merchandise.


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2016)

The good people of IAP have spoken, and selected the fine logo by [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile]. I look forward to seeing that on the mugs, glassware, stickers, and shirts we'll have available to celebrate our 13th anniversary!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow. I am honored. Thank you all. Looking forward to use the winnings to help expand my son's pen making investment!


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2016)

All the other entrants are welcome to post in this thread and identify their logos.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2016)

I voted for B and will now keep my pledge to leave the country.:wink:

Congrats to all! It was hard to pick just one.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 13, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who entered this contest ! I thought each and every entry was worthy of special consideration. Being someone who can barely draw a straight line, these designs always impress me.


----------



## CREID (Nov 13, 2016)

thewishman said:


> I voted for B and will now keep my pledge to leave the country.:wink:
> 
> Congrats to all! It was hard to pick just one.



I voted for A, do I have to leave too?:biggrin:


----------



## TimS124 (Nov 14, 2016)

Congrats zaqdesigns!


----------



## CREID (Nov 14, 2016)

I forgot. Congratulations!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 16, 2016)

im engraving  Plaque for my garage today


----------

